# Community > Resource Library >  gun books download

## csmiffy

https://concen.org/content/complete-gunsmithing-library

Check this out-put it in the firearms section but then realised it probably should be here. Bits and pieces missing but usually noted as such. The couple I looked at were fine.
Torrent download


The Complete Gunsmithing Library

These aren't your boring black and white military manuals but very beautiful full size full color volumes showing many photographies and schematics. Therefore the size of these pdf-files is huge. If you own a gun or will ever want to own one then you'll need this. Even if you want a gunsmithing book on paper then these pdf-books are a great way for getting an overview and making a good choice.

Black Powder Gunsmithing - Ralph T Walker - 1978 - ocr.pdf
 Black Powder Hobby Gunsmithing - 1994 - ocr.pdf
 Encyclopedia of American Gun Design & Performance - pages 123 & 124 seem to be missing from book 1.pdf
 Firearms Assembly Disassembly - Part 1 - Automatic Pistols - The Gun Digest Book of - ocr.pdf
 Firearms Assembly Disassembly - Part 2 - Revolvers - The Gun Digest Book of - ocr.pdf
 Firearms Assembly Disassembly - Part 3 - Rimfire Rifles - The Gun Digest Book of.pdf
 Firearms Assembly Disassembly - Part 4 - Centerfire Rifles - The Gun Digest Book of.pdf
 Firearms Assembly Disassembly - Part 5 - is not here.txt
 Firearms Assembly Disassembly - Part 6 - Law Enforcement Weapons - The Gun Digest Book of.pdf
 Firearms Dictionary, The - 1970 - ocr.pdf
 Gun Care, Cleaning, & Refinishing - Book 1 - Handguns - The Gun Digest Book of - 1984.pdf
 Gun Care, Cleaning, & Refinishing - Book 2 - Longguns - The Gun Digest Book of - 1985.pdf
 Gun Owners Book of Gun Care Repair and Improvement - by Roy Dunlap - 1978 - missing cover.pdf
 Guns & How They Work - by Ian V Hogg.pdf
 Gunsmithing Tools and Their Uses, The Gun Digest Book of - 1980.pdf
 Gunsmithing at Home, Lock Stock & Barrel - 1996.pdf
 Gunsmithing Made Easy.pdf
 Gunsmithing Pistols & Revolvers - Patrick Sweeney - 1998.pdf
 Hobby Gunsmithing - 1972.pdf
 Home Gun Care & Repair by P O Ackley.pdf
 Home Gunsmithing Digest - 1970.pdf
 Learn Gunsmithing The Troubleshooting Method by the Editors of American Gunsmith - 1992 - ocr.pdf
 Pistolsmithing, The Gun Digest Book of - 1980.pdf
 Pistolsmithing.pdf
 Practical Gunsmithing by the Editors of American Gunsmith - 1996.pdf
 Shotgun Gunsmithing, The Gun Digest Book of - 1983.pdf
 Small Arms Lexicon & Concise Encyclopedia.pdf
 Troubleshooting Your Rifle and Shotgun - 1978.pdf

----------

